# Best multivitamin for hashi's thyroid patients?



## BlindMag (May 17, 2013)

I'm looking for a good kinda all-in-one multivitamin. I already take so many pills that I don't want to add any more if I don't have to. 
Mostly I'd like to find one without a stupid amount of iodine in it. As I've learned the hard way, even the tiniest bit of iodine makes me feel like I'm going to die. I'd prefer one without iron, as that tends to really upset my stomach, but I can always take it with a meal.

Are that any that people have found and liked? 

Maggie


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Good one. The FDA is adding Iodine to our breads and dairy products, and do not have to list the amounts so be careful if you are intolerant http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Iodine-HealthProfessional/ and http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/phs/phs.asp?id=477&tid=85

An Adware virus ate all my links, could not find the one I was looking for. Uggh


----------



## sweetheart5703 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thorne Basic Nutrients V


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Thorne, Now Foods, New Chapter, Gaia, Source Naturals, Carlson's -- these are all very good brands, in no particular order, and no relation to me. I use a New Chapter once-daily multivitamin, but I know that has iodine and iron in it. If you hunt around on Amazon you can usually beat the brick & mortar store prices. Avoid big-box store vitamins and supplements if you can; they are generally of a lesser quality.


----------



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

I go to Dr. Hotze and have used his multi-pak - Dr. Hotze's PowerPak tm 60 Packets
. I'm trying the My Fit Foods multi-pak now which contains milk thistle and cinnamon that many other multi-paks don't have. Only side effect is cinnamon burps, which oddly enough, isn't so bad.


----------



## grakowsky (Jun 13, 2013)

I love "Full Circle Organic Stress B & C With Iron", which has a ton of Bs and C in it with iron, but it's also in microcapsules within the capsule, so the iron doesn't bother my stomach like most pills with iron do. I actually started feeling better when I started taking this vitamin, like I had some energy, even when I was hypo. I also take 2000 IU of Vitamin D as recommended to me by my thyroid doctor, and now a prenatal and folic acid because I'm trying to conceive.


----------

